# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  un saludo

## chikiss

pues espero que haya gente por aki que nos pueda ayudar a realizar la pesca desde embarcacion en la chs un saludo .

----------


## juanlo

Bienvenido al foro chikiss  :Wink: . A ver que te dicen los expertos en pesca.  :Cool:

----------


## chikiss

un saludo .haber que pasa por aki si alguien nos ayuda .

----------


## Xuquer

> pues espero que haya gente por aki que nos pueda ayudar a realizar la pesca desde embarcacion en la chs un saludo .




Hola Chikiss, bienvenido al foro del agua   :Smile: 

Conque pescadilla ehhh  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:    no se si este enlace te servirá para hacer la pregunta de navegabilidad de los embalses Murcianos                >>>>
http://www.chsegura.es/chs/index.html
salu2  :Wink:

----------


## chikiss

no encuentro los embalses navegabes en la chs .me gustaria saberlo e accedido a la chs pero no lo encuentro por ningun lado.

----------


## Xuquer

> no encuentro los embalses navegabes en la chs .me gustaria saberlo e accedido a la chs pero no lo encuentro por ningun lado.



Tendrás que echar mano del telefono a la señorita de turno  :Wink:

----------


## jorge

Un saludo chikiss, bienvenido al foro, yo tambien soy pescador pero desconozco lo que preguntas.
saludos

----------

